# Pantry in Hazlemere



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this place on the Internet!

The website seems to say the right things and the foods look good think I will try and head over there at the weekend! Anyone else tried this place?

http://wearepantry.com/new-page/

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186223-d3431113-Reviews-or30-Pantry-High_Wycombe_Buckinghamshire_England.html#REVIEWS


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice looking machine ( Faema e61 ) and looks like an anfim doser model .

They certainly have the kit to make the drinks


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice looking machine ( Faema e61 )


Yeah and looks like acme cups too!!









All the reviews seem positive and mention that the coffee is great and seem to know their stuff so all positive signs.....just excited I might have somewhere that makes good/great coffee near me!!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

IWent there today it was very busy and I had my kids with me so I didn't get to ask any questions. But hopefully when I go back will be able to.

Since their website was done they have changed to a la-marzocco grinder wise they had a mazzer sj I think and an anfim.

Now this is not a specialist coffee establishment however the coffee is very very good.

I think they use origin beans as they have them on the shelves and think it is a blend probably the one in the DSOL.

I had an espresso and it was very nice not too bitter or sour but no distinct flavour (hence why i think it maybe a blend).

My wife had a flat white lovely sweet milk and perfectly textured and great latte art.

Also had a lovely slice of blueberry and lemon cake with meringue and my daughter had a lovely piece of short bread.

They had lots of other tempting cakes and their fried breakfast look mazing although a long wait.

The main reason to go is for the food all freshly made in theur bakery but if you do you will also get a lovely coffee to boot which in our area is very very rare. We will certainly be going back regularly. A couple pics


----------



## TheCoffeeMan (Aug 22, 2016)

They switched to monmouth coffee. I prefer it to be honest. More consistent cup than the lighter roast has bean.


----------

